# RecipeDB - Fly Blown Belgian



## THE DRUNK ARAB

Fly Blown Belgian  Ale - Belgian Strong Ale  All Grain               15 Votes        Brewer's Notes My attempt at a Leffe Blonde clone. I got a final gravity of 1010.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5.7 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt    0.45 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.15 kg Weyermann Caraamber    0.1 kg Weyermann Melanoidin     0.3 kg Cane Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      38 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 60mins)    20 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     2000 ml Wyeast Labs 1762 - Belgian Abbey II         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.065 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 24.6 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 6.38%   Colour 12 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 21 days   Secondary 21 days   Conditioning 8 days


----------



## pmolou

if i wanted to brew an extract version of this could i just sub the galaxy malt for 3kg liquid malt extract and up the cane sugar to 0.6kg

and did fermentation temps have any impact on ur beer
i've heard good things about this recipe but haven't yet got upto all grain brewing


----------



## bconnery

pmolou said:


> if i wanted to brew an extract version of this could i just sub the galaxy malt for 3kg liquid malt extract and up the cane sugar to 0.6kg
> 
> and did fermentation temps have any impact on ur beer
> i've heard good things about this recipe but haven't yet got upto all grain brewing


To put some words into TDA's mouth. Not quite. 
Munich also requires a mash. Not sure if you also meant removing that but keep it in if you can, it will add to the beer. 

You could mini-mash quite easily. If you can steep you can mini-mash. Apologies if you already know and do this...
All you need to do is steep at around 65-70C for 30-60 minutes. Time isn't quite so important in a mini-mash. 
Then use your run-off from the grains to start your boil...

Belgian yeasts generally don't mind a slightly higher temperature compared to normal ale yeasts but check the recommended temp for the one you plan to use. 
I didn't look to see what temp TDA used so he might have something to add...


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

pmolou said:


> if i wanted to brew an extract version of this could i just sub the galaxy malt for 3kg liquid malt extract and up the cane sugar to 0.6kg
> 
> and did fermentation temps have any impact on ur beer
> i've heard good things about this recipe but haven't yet got upto all grain brewing


I am not sure that using that much extract will mean that you get as much attenuation as you want for this style beer. The cane sugar may help but I guess you could just suck it and see.
bconnery's advice on mashing the munich is sound if you are in fact doing a partial version of this. How do you plan to brew this is the question I guess? Once we know what you have the capabilities to do then we can look at the recipe and adjust as required.
I fermented this with the 1762 at 22C and was quite happy with the phenolics and esters from the resulting beer. You could get away with 24C too but I wouldn't go lower than 22C with this yeast. I have also brewed it with the Leuven yeast :icon_drool2: at 20C and was happy with the beer but 1762 would still be my pick here.

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I have also brewed it with the Leuven yeast :icon_drool2: at 20C and was happy with the beer but 1762 would still be my pick here.



+1 For the Leuven brewed variant... Having tried a sample of TDA's I can say it was a mighty tasty drop! :icon_cheers: 

Another one I've got to get off my lazy arse and brew. B) 

Warren -


----------



## pmolou

i have belgian abbey II and am looking to step up to partial mash and use a base malt of 3kg coopers liquid 

if this can help in any way

Also this is off-topic but i have 800grams dark candi sugar lying around and want to use it i hear it gives a rum raisiny flavour I'm not sure if this is a good flavour would it be subtle raison or in ur face (PS. i don't care about colour/ yes i know its not going to being blonde looking )


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

pmolou said:


> i have belgian abbey II and am looking to step up to partial mash and use a base malt of 3kg coopers liquid
> 
> if this can help in any way
> 
> Also this is off-topic but i have 800grams dark candi sugar lying around and want to use it i hear it gives a rum raisiny flavour I'm not sure if this is a good flavour would it be subtle raison or in ur face (PS. i don't care about colour/ yes i know its not going to being blonde looking )



What grains will you be using along with the 3kg of Coopers extract.

U could try the dark candi sugar if you wish but as you say it wont be quite blonde. The dark candi goes nicely with caraaroma malt in my experience.

C&B
TDA


----------



## pmolou

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> What grains will you be using along with the 3kg of Coopers extract.
> 
> U could try the dark candi sugar if you wish but as you say it wont be quite blonde. The dark candi goes nicely with caraaroma malt in my experience.
> 
> C&B
> TDA





so i might just tell u wat im trying to achieve as I'm not confident with the various flavours grains give

I'm trying to achieve a belgian ale similar to what i took from leffe blonde with a ABV around 6.5% which displays the belgian yeast qualities and can be drank moderatly, not quite a table beer but can have a few without being over-powered by flavours (had a bad experience with a belgian dark strong CANT DRINK IT HAHA maybe added to many specialty grains caraaroma, caraamber,carared, and carahell each 200grams with abv 9%) 

I'm also trying to use up my 200g crystal malt and 800dark candi as i'm going away for like 4 months soon any suggestions 
PS. should i move this to the recipe section as its gotten pretty off topic


----------



## Batz

OK so how does everyone who's brewed this like the beer? Not interested in comments only those who have brew it.

I've had a beer or three with this old bloke and have some respect for his recipes.......and it's simple, the way we like up in these here hills  

Batz


----------



## bindi

Batz said:


> OK so how does everyone who's brewed this like the beer? Not interested in comments only those who have brew it.
> 
> I've had a beer or three with this old bloke and have some respect for his recipes.......and it's simple, the way we like up in these here hills
> 
> Batz



Almost the same recipe as one I have done a few times, same malts, hops and only a few grams here or there in it.

BUT.... The yeast was 3787 Trappist, giving one a "test run" as I type.......Nice :icon_cheers: it's a winner IMHO.


----------



## Quintrex

Batz said:


> OK so how does everyone who's brewed this like the beer? Not interested in comments only those who have brew it.
> 
> I've had a beer or three with this old bloke and have some respect for his recipes.......and it's simple, the way we like up in these here hills
> 
> Batz



It's a keeper! I've brewed it twice, used a few different yeasts with it, nice recipe.


----------



## Batz

bindi said:


> Almost the same recipe as one I have done a few times, same malts, hops and only a few grams here or there in it.
> 
> BUT.... The yeast was 3787 Trappist, giving one a "test run" as I type.......Nice :icon_cheers: it's a winner IMHO.




I could not ask for better a recommendation from anyone else.

Thanks it's my next brew or there abouts,tend to use what I have.
Batz


----------



## bulp

Couple of Newb questions about this brew, 1- What sort of mash schedule has everyone used (single infusion or step and what temps)
2- What temps during ferment should i aim for was thinking of using Wyeast 3787


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

bulp said:


> Couple of Newb questions about this brew, 1- What sort of mash schedule has everyone used (single infusion or step and what temps)
> 2- What temps during ferment should i aim for was thinking of using Wyeast 3787



bulp, single infusion at 65C. Pitch a lot of healthy yeast and the beer should attenuate nicely down to 1010 or below.
Not experienced with 3787 but I know Bindi uses it a fair bit. 
I know Murrays use said yeast in their Grand Cru and they start fermentation at 22C and let it rise over the period of fermentation to 25C. I have this on very good authority  .

Hope that helps and if you do brew it post back on your opinions, good or bad  !

C&B
TDA


----------



## bennyc

I brewed this one last year - accidentally mashed in a 67C so didn't quite get I was hoping for, but it was still a damn tasty drop!


----------



## bulp

Thanks TDA i've been eyeing off this recipe since i got into AG sounds awesome have been looking fwd to trying it :beer:


----------



## Weizguy

FWIW, I have brewed this twice.
On the first occasion, I used two packs of S33 and achieved a result quite close to the Leffe Blond.
Next time, recently (well...this year) I used the Wyeast Canadian/Belgian yeast. Things went wrong (or well). I got extra sugars due to increased efficiency, the beer came out too dark (due to a recipe malfunction - too much of one of the grains) so it's the colour of a dubbel, and the beer took about 4 months to mature (flavours melded), and ended up at 7.5% ABV.

TDA, this is why I didn't send you a bottle, and hope to brew again soon.
So, Mark, lemme know if you still want a bottle. It's not bad, just not the same beer


----------



## Effect

Just started brewing this about 5 mins ago.

I have never used sugar in a recipe. Does it go in the boil or in the fermenter (primary or secondary?)

Well, I have only got about 90 mins before I start boiling...so it might have to go in the fermenter, if noone can get back to me...


----------



## JSB

Boil



Phillip said:


> Just started brewing this about 5 mins ago.
> 
> I have never used sugar in a recipe. Does it go in the boil or in the fermenter (primary or secondary?)
> 
> Well, I have only got about 90 mins before I start boiling...so it might have to go in the fermenter, if noone can get back to me...


----------



## bulp

Vell Gentelmen 

I have to say i frickin love this beer, this is one of my best made beers to date and to TDA i say thankyou, Obviously the alcohol content has snuck up on me tonight but i am most pleased with the results oooohhh. This was my first foray into belgium land and i like this version much better than the Leffe TOP recipe , i used 3787 yeast (what i had) and fermented around 22 degrees would have liked to finish a bit warmer but it still turned out sensational . Liver is not happy but i will sleep well tonight.

Cheers TDA
will be a house fav beer for sure


----------



## Screwtop

bulp said:


> Vell Gentelmen
> 
> I have to say i frickin love this beer, this is one of my best made beers to date and to TDA i say thankyou, Obviously the alcohol content has snuck up on me tonight but i am most pleased with the results oooohhh. This was my first foray into belgium land and i like this version much better than the Leffe TOP recipe , i used 3787 yeast (what i had) and fermented around 22 degrees would have liked to finish a bit warmer but it still turned out sensational . Liver is not happy but i will sleep well tonight.
> 
> Cheers TDA
> will be a house fav beer for sure




That's a pretty fair recommendation knowing your love of Belgians bulp. Might have to go "On the List" :lol:


----------



## bindi

Well done bulp, another Wyeast 3787 convert, as I posted in this thread last year it is almost the same recipe as one I do, BUT I now use Cararoma in place of Caraamber and Melanoidin [I also have a love for Wyeast 1214 which I have kept quiet h34r: ]
Again well done.


Edit: Fat finger typo


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB

bulp said:


> Vell Gentelmen
> 
> I have to say i frickin love this beer, this is one of my best made beers to date and to TDA i say thankyou, Obviously the alcohol content has snuck up on me tonight but i am most pleased with the results oooohhh. This was my first foray into belgium land and i like this version much better than the Leffe TOP recipe , i used 3787 yeast (what i had) and fermented around 22 degrees would have liked to finish a bit warmer but it still turned out sensational . Liver is not happy but i will sleep well tonight.
> 
> Cheers TDA
> will be a house fav beer for sure



Hey bulp, that's fantastic to hear that you are happy with how yours has turned out.
That's made me pretty happy on this miserably hot day here in Adelaide :beer: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## kirem

I have tried this as made by the the arab and agree it is a great drop.


----------



## fraser_john

Sipping on Bulps version of it now! Nice job, excellent ale.


----------



## cdbrown

I would like to do a partial of this and was thinking the following - note that I've added in fuggles to cover the fact that the styrian goldings are only about 2%AA. Does this look alright?

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 13.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.064 SG
Estimated Color: 15.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2100.00 gm Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 41.18 % 
2000.00 gm Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 39.22 % 
450.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 8.82 % 
150.00 gm Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 2.94 % 
100.00 gm Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 1.96 % 
30.00 gm Fuggles [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 12.5 IBU  
40.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.00 %] (60 min) Hops 8.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (15 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
300.00 gm Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 5.88 % 
1 Pkgs Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 2700.00 gm
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 7041.48 ml of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C


----------



## bodebrown

Hi,
Normaly,We dont have liquid yeast in Brazil, only dry...Anybody informe to me what the dry yeast we can use for this recipe ? 
Thanks, 
samuel


----------



## brettprevans

its ridiculous that you cant get liquid yeast. 

fermentis safbrew t-58 is about all i can think of.


----------



## bconnery

samuel cavalcanti said:


> Hi,
> Normaly,We dont have liquid yeast in Brazil, only dry...Anybody informe to me what the dry yeast we can use for this recipe ?
> Thanks,
> samuel


Earlier in the thread someone mentions using two packs of s33 and getting good result. 
As mentioned above t58 would be another good option...


----------



## Bribie G

I just mashed in a version of this recipe, but with slightly different malt ratios as I'm using up what's in the malt bins:

4000 BB Galaxy
500 Munich II
200 Melanoidin

66 degrees 60 mins

80g Chinese Saaz 90 mins
2 plugs Styrian Goldings 10 mins

600 of da sugaz, I'd still like a strongish beer despite using less grain

T-58, both sides of the twin pack from Craftbrewer. They accidentally sent me this instead of the US-05 so that's why I'm attempting my first Belgian. I'm going to bottle this batch and keep it for a while, not keg, and drink it out of my Leffe Glass  .


----------



## argon

BribieG said:


> I just mashed in a version of this recipe, but with slightly different malt ratios as I'm using up what's in the malt bins:
> 
> 4000 BB Galaxy
> 500 Munich II
> 200 Melanoidin
> 
> 66 degrees 60 mins
> 
> 80g Chinese Saaz 90 mins
> 2 plugs Styrian Goldings 10 mins
> 
> 600 of da sugaz, I'd still like a strongish beer despite using less grain
> 
> T-58, both sides of the twin pack from Craftbrewer. They accidentally sent me this instead of the US-05 so that's why I'm attempting my first Belgian. I'm going to bottle this batch and keep it for a while, not keg, and drink it out of my Leffe Glass  .



Bribie... How did this end up? I'm looking to do a bottle conditioned Belgian shortly. Was going to give this thing a try. Not sure a 7+% beer would be good for me on tap.


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery

Has anyone tried this with 1214?


----------



## [email protected]

Trying this now, but differences are, dropped pale malt to 4.5kg, added 0.4kg of wheat and replaced cane sugar with .5kg candi sugar and fermenting with a yeast from a chimay blue. I have no saaz so I will have to see what I can replace it with, I have EKG, Fuggles, Cascade and Styrian Goldings, any imput?


----------



## gap

Paxxy said:


> Trying this now, but differences are, dropped pale malt to 4.5kg, added 0.4kg of wheat and replaced cane sugar with .5kg candi sugar and fermenting with a yeast from a chimay blue. I have no saaz so I will have to see what I can replace it with, I have EKG, Fuggles, Cascade and Styrian Goldings, any imput?




Styrian Goldings should be OK.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## [email protected]

gap said:


> Styrian Goldings should be OK.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Graeme




Cheers, I was thinking the same.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Dry yeast equivalent from CB?

Weizen
Belgian
German Ale

Which would work the best as a replacement for the wet yeast?

Goomba


----------



## Bribie G

argon said:


> Bribie... How did this end up? I'm looking to do a bottle conditioned Belgian shortly. Was going to give this thing a try. Not sure a 7+% beer would be good for me on tap.


Rave from the grave - sorry I missed that one. For the first week out of the keg it was a brilliant beer and I decided it would become a "house beer" - but it started to develop a strange twang a bit like trough lollies :unsure: which I put down to that T-58 and haven't gone back to Belgians since. Can still taste it, shudder. I don't like spiced/sour/smoked beers and this had got into that territory.


----------



## NDH

BIAB'd this one a couple of weeks ago and used the Leuven Pale smack pack. Just crash chilling now but from the gravity sample it tastes very much like a light bodied Hefe. I did get average efficiency and had an OG around 1052 but it fermented right down to 1008. Not an unpleasant beer but not quite the flavour I was expecting, I guess the yeast does drive the flavor with this style so you're going to get different results with different yeasts. Will wait to see what it ends up like after some time in the keg.


----------



## Dazza88

Wanna brew this on the weekend. Got 3787 yeast but don't have any Saaz. 

I have green bullet and hallertau hops. Should i just use green bullet (styrian sub) for 60 and 15 or use the hallertau for the 15 addition?


----------



## Bribie G

Murphy's - :blink: I was all over Burpengary like a rash this afternoon. I've got 30 of Saaz I won't be using in the forseeable, you are welcome to it gratis. Can meet you somewhere on Friday on the way down to work at around 1.30 pm (BP Southbound whatever) if it's worth your time.

Cheers.


----------



## Dazza88

Thanks mate but i wouldn't be able to get around that way until after 3.30pm. 

I will just work with what i got.

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## iralosavic

Where do you guys get your grains? I was trying to put together a shopping cart for this recipe and I can't find a single online shop that stocks ALL of the grains. Most don't have the BB Galaxy, some don't have the Melanoidin and none have both. Cheers


----------



## black_labb

iralosavic said:


> Where do you guys get your grains? I was trying to put together a shopping cart for this recipe and I can't find a single online shop that stocks ALL of the grains. Most don't have the BB Galaxy, some don't have the Melanoidin and none have both. Cheers



I'd suggest that most people would be using a pilsener grain for this or maybe a australian ale (joe white or BB). Galaxy grain in the same colour as pilsener from memory but is designed for use with alot of adjuncts as it has plenty of enzymes. It's used by alot of asian breweries as they use a fair bit of rice and need the extra enzymes.

In a recipe like this there is no reason you cannot use an ale or pilsener as the base, though I think the pilsener base would be closer as it is kilned to the same darkness as galaxy if my memory serves me correctly


----------



## np1962

BB Galaxy is no longer listed on the wholesalers pricelist.
Nige


----------



## iralosavic

black_labb said:


> I'd suggest that most people would be using a pilsener grain for this or maybe a australian ale (joe white or BB). Galaxy grain in the same colour as pilsener from memory but is designed for use with alot of adjuncts as it has plenty of enzymes. It's used by alot of asian breweries as they use a fair bit of rice and need the extra enzymes.
> 
> In a recipe like this there is no reason you cannot use an ale or pilsener as the base, though I think the pilsener base would be closer as it is kilned to the same darkness as galaxy if my memory serves me correctly



Thanks for the advice. A JW Pilsner might be the go then, it's got a pretty similar colour and characteristcs on paper. Do you consider the candi sugar an adjunct? I wonder what the reason behind choosing the galaxy was...

Nige: I've since caught wind that BB are going to release a revised galaxy... I may not get around to brewing this beforehand, so I could go that route if it pans out that way.


Cheers


----------



## black_labb

iralosavic said:


> Thanks for the advice. A JW Pilsner might be the go then, it's got a pretty similar colour and characteristcs on paper. Do you consider the candi sugar an adjunct? I wonder what the reason behind choosing the galaxy was...
> 
> Nige: I've since caught wind that BB are going to release a revised galaxy... I may not get around to brewing this beforehand, so I could go that route if it pans out that way.
> 
> 
> Cheers



Candy sugar is an adjunct but I was refering to adjuncts that need to be mashed to convert the starch to sugar such as rice, corn, oats ect. There are alot of breweries that use up to and over 50% adjuncts that need to be mashed which is what the galaxy really works well for as it has plenty of enzymes to convert the adjuncts thoroughly. Otherwise it works like any other base malt.


----------



## TBird

How would light belgian candi sugar replacing the cane sugar affect the recipe? Would it be truer to the style?

Cheers


----------



## mikec

Gonna give this a whirl on the weekend.
Using Dingemans Pilsner for authentic Belgian-ness!

Should probably get the starter started tonight. Splitting the 3787 pack into 3 or 4, for later use.


----------



## chefeffect

I brewed this about 9 months ago and bottled it. Only have a few left and everyone that has tried it loves it. I used Briess pale ale and table sugar and its a killer beer, it seemed to taste best after about 6 months, and has has hit its peak right now hence not many left. I just made a starter yesterday to put this one down over the next week, this time I will keg it. Thanks for the recipe its gold.


----------

